# Simple reboot options



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

I got tired of not having the nice reboot options like most custom roms so i wrote a simple app that would give you all the different options in one place.

Has:
Reboot, Reboot CW Recovery, Reboot stock recovery, Reboot Bootloader and Power off.

This should work on any phone with root. Reboot CW recovery is for Moto phones with BootStrap while reboot recovery will take you to main recovery which on our phones is the stock recovery.

Quick Boot.apk


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

dch921 said:


> I got tired of not having the nice reboot options like most custom roms so i wrote a simple app that would give you all the different options in one place.
> 
> Has:
> Reboot, Reboot CW Recovery, Reboot stock recovery, Reboot Bootloader and Power off.
> ...


Did you write the one that is in market place called quick boot?


----------



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

No I didn't. I have used it in the past but didn't like the fact I couldn't boot into CWR on a Moto phone with Bootstrap. Only now do I realize that I used the same app name.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

dch921 said:


> No I didn't. I have used it in the past but didn't like the fact I couldn't boot into CWR on a Moto phone with Bootstrap. Only now do I realize that I used the same app name.


Oh OK. The quick boot that I use give the option for recovery and boot loader. Not sure if it works because I've never used those options. Just the reboot option


----------



## simon_lefisch (Jul 23, 2011)

If i click "reboot into recovery" and I use safe strap, will that reboot into safe strap?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

simon_lefisch said:


> If i click "reboot into recovery" and I use safe strap, will that reboot into safe strap?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


No "Reboot Stock Recovery" will bypass Safestrap and boot you directly into your Stock recovery. Once you reboot you will then see the Safestrap menu like a normal boot.
"Reboot CW Recovery" will reboot you to the Safestrap like a normal reboot


----------



## nakedgoat (Jul 28, 2011)

What's the normal key combo for stock recovery?


----------



## msel2010 (Jan 14, 2012)

Power off.... then power button and volume down at the same time then scroll to recovery option

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Will it work for the ICS Leak?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

BBEvolution said:


> Will it work for the ICS Leak?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I see no reason why it wouldn't


----------



## Tucstwo (Mar 26, 2012)

msel2010 said:


> Power off.... then power button and volume down at the same time then scroll to recovery option
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


This is incorrect. To get into stock recovery you must power off and the press and hold BOTH volume buttons along with the power button. What's described above here is a "soft reset". Like a battery pull on a phone with an accessible battery. Just to clear things up.

Sent from my who really cares?? Using NOBODY DOES!


----------

